# Ramp Etiquette



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I think you are preaching to the choir here on the Buzz. At least I hope so. Last week on the Big Hole two boats plugged a swift-water take out and didn't even have there shuttles run yet. We had to wait on an island for them to do so. 40 min +. I really wish there was signs or bulletins at put in/take outs to better educate these people. I believe some are just unaware of their poor etiquette. 


Jim


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree about more signage, but with lack of , I take the responsibility upon myself! lol. Im all about educating folks on the water/ski hill. lol. 

as someone who paddles small crafts... I know what you mean... drives me nuts sometimes... it usually takes me less than 5 min to de-rig a trip. if I had to backup a trailer, and wait for all the yahoos to get out of the way, id go crazy! luckily I just pull my little boat up wherever there is space and carry it right past all the yahooos. ( happened to me today at s canyon take out). aint nobody got time for that~!!!! but yeah, why wait for mtn buzz, if there is people being inconsiderate at takeouts...Tell em!!!


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

it was at Two Rivers park in Glenwood today. 

one group had a like new 4 door dodge pickup (orange-ish color) backed into the area near the port a potties perpendicular to the ramp. they had a trailer attached to the truck and were taking up a lot of space and making the approach to the ramp risky for their truck. they had two duckies that said blue sky on them, a 12' cat that looked new, along with dry bags, and other gear spread all over. from the time i parked my boat to the time i was loaded strapped down and leaving, they had not moved. It was at least 20 minutes that i was there and their boats were dry when i got there.

then there was a group of Up Tha Creek boats along the west side of the road going to the ramp. 3 rafts, a pile of life jackets and other gear, then they parked two vans, one with a trailer along the curb (yellow) and proceeded to SLOWLY figure out how to load their gear. one guy was backing toward the ramp and had to go over the curb because of the Up Tha Creek crew. i mention to one of the van drivers that he was parked in a poor spot, i got a dumb look back.

there were 3 boats that came down the fork just as i got to the confluence, one cat, and two rafts full of kids. one woman on the cat told everyone to keep their kids clear of the ramp, but apparently no one listened. the first raft guy got his boat loaded and cleared the ramp quickly, then it was my turn. when the car got on the ramp and i could see the back of the trailer , there were 2 or 3 kids on the ramp behind my trailer, one little girl right in the middle of the ramp facing the other way with no parent saying a word. she was only a few feet from the trailer. i honked my horn and got out about the same time as someone shooed the kid away. numerous kids were at the edge of the water (in the way) when i waded out and got my boat. i pulled my boat out and up to the pavement where i then tied it down. the dodge truck was still there, and the other raft guy was backing over the curb thanks to the commercial idiots.


----------



## ciggyboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Perhaps instead of sitting there stewing just go talk to the parties in a friendly manner and educate them a bit on ramp etiquette - just a thought. If they are newbies, and we all were at some point, they might just appreciate knowing how they should make use of the ramp.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

spencerhenry said:


> it was at Two Rivers park in Glenwood today.
> 
> .


there's a surprise. 

the ramp gaper quotient is nearly always inverse to the river's difficulty. so a popular,easy class II run is going to be a class IV gaperfest at the put in's and take outs. 

got it?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't mind bulldozering right into the gaper takeout scene and pushing their shit aside. Gotten plenty of bad looks but never has anyone said anything. I figure they'll learn to move their boats aside because some brutish asshole will likely come busting in and knock them loose.


----------



## Spanky (May 6, 2012)

Ok - I will say it.

Stay home if you are going to be the grumpy guy on the river and at the boat ramp. I can just picture everyone having a good time and you kicking the ground pissed off, because you have to hang out on the river another 45 minutes.

Talk to people, they are not doing it on purpose and will more than likely help you load if you are nice. They might even give you a beer as a sorry. 

It's the river, they are just trying to have a good time and forget about life like the rest of us. They don't need their boss showing up and giving them a hard time. I always love how the grumpy guys efficiency is more important than everyone else good time.

I am not saying that having a shit show on the ramp is the way to do it, but being the guy that bring the dark unspoken negativity cloud over the ramp is just as bad.


----------



## ShredwardBoofington (Jun 29, 2014)

The Real Problem is that all of you are in Rafts.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I knew my post would draw flames from some kind brother. But it's not my responsibility on my day off to educate gapers. Nor do I really have the time. I find it much more efficient to just do it my way. It's not that I'm dark and negative about it I just tend to mosh my way through stuff. After I budge someones shit aside I'll gladly hand them my flask.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Spanky said:


> Ok - I will say it.
> 
> Stay home if you are going to be the grumpy guy on the river and at the boat ramp. I can just picture everyone having a good time and you kicking the ground pissed off, because you have to hang out on the river another 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


I'll agree with talking to people and helping them along. That works a lot better than getting pissed off but as for "getting to spend another 45 minutes on the river" - BS. If your loading your "getting" to spend 45 minutes on the ramp, in your truck, anticipating your river time... If your at the take out, your likely tired, hungry, ready to get going. The last thing I'm going to do is just "chill dude". I will ask first, tell second and do third. I always want to get away from the ramp ASAP. It's my least favorite place on the river.

The best thing we all can do is educate, if that be via civil conversation or angry tirades either works (though I personally believe civil works much better) The clueless folks slowly get better. I know it's always worse at the beginning of the season and gets better. The other way to educate is to lead by example. When it's your turn show them how quickly and efficiently you can load/unload and get off the ramp. I know I can do it typically in less than a minute and I pride myself on that. I've heard folks say "That's how you do it" and that makes me happy. That guy will try next time to do it quickly and efficiently...


----------



## j-jo-ber (Nov 8, 2013)

elkhaven said:


> I'll agree with talking to people and helping them along. That works a lot better than getting pissed off but as for "getting to spend another 45 minutes on the river" - BS. If your loading your "getting" to spend 45 minutes on the ramp, in your truck, anticipating your river time... If your at the take out, your likely tired, hungry, ready to get going. The last thing I'm going to do is just "chill dude". I will ask first, tell second and do third. I always want to get away from the ramp ASAP. It's my least favorite place on the river.
> ...


Well said. The ramp is also the most dangerous place on the river. The majority of slips, falls, cuts, breaks, etc. usually come from someone not paying attention in a wet and sandy crowded area with trucks, buses, boats, gear, and people. Ramps should be cleared as soon as possible, it's a matter of safety not recreation.


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

Ramps are'nt just for rafts. Pick any boat ramp and some guy is usually yelling at some girl, for doing it wrong. Some boaters prefer to crank the boat onto the trailer, whilee others drive them on. I have a 24 foot pontoon that I can have loaded and off the ramp in just a couple of minutes. New boaters as well as new rafters just need to learn, offer to help.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

spencerhenry said:


> it was at Two Rivers park in Glenwood today.
> 
> one group had a like new 4 door dodge pickup (orange-ish color) backed into the area near the port a potties perpendicular to the ramp. they had a trailer attached to the truck and were taking up a lot of space and making the approach to the ramp risky for their truck. they had two duckies that said blue sky on them, a 12' cat that looked new, along with dry bags, and other gear spread all over. from the time i parked my boat to the time i was loaded strapped down and leaving, they had not moved. It was at least 20 minutes that i was there and their boats were dry when i got there.
> 
> ...


Sounds typical for Two Rivers Park.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Some people are selfish. They will never get it unless enforcement happens. I walk over there shit and don't feel bad about scratching their car as I pass.


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

glenn said:


> Some people are selfish. They will never get it unless enforcement happens. I walk over there shit and don't feel bad about scratching their car as I pass.


And you think they are the jerks? You are sure teaching them a lesson on thinking they are special.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

The rio is church for almost all of us. Leave your bad attitude at home and and share the love with all your fellow river rats.


----------



## gnashingteeth (May 28, 2008)

Waaa Waaa Waaa. You scratch my car and you'll likely get a paddle embedded in your forehead asshole. You all are a bunch of big freaking babies. You crybabies are the ones that make public activities tough. You expect everyone to conform to your ideas and get mad if it doesn't happen just like you want it.


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

gnashingteeth said:


> Waaa Waaa Waaa. You scratch my car and you'll likely get a paddle embedded in your forehead asshole. You all are a bunch of big freaking babies. You crybabies are the ones that make public activities tough. You expect everyone to conform to your ideas and get mad if it doesn't happen just like you want it.


So, could you elaborate on how all of us are babies? You cut a pretty big swath with that post.


----------



## gnashingteeth (May 28, 2008)

If your lower lip extends out past your upper lip when you are complaining, with or without crocodile tears, you might be a baby. The amount of protrusion is proportionate to the level of immaturity. I would say you know who you are, but the fact is that you will not be able to discern if you are a baby, however, others will know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I will be happy to help someone if asked, but a smart ass who thinks the rules don't apply to him(her) or a person too lazy to learn them, well...............As a very wise person once said "there are only a couple of things more useless than wet toilet paper".
I have been lucky, only ran across the above twice in my entire very long rafting career. Neither time was violence/loudness/threats required to solve the problem, only a soft spoken "do you mind sharing ramp".


----------



## joelduder (Jun 8, 2014)

I see both sides of this. I agree that nobody wants to kill time waiting on someone at the takeout. I have only been rafting a few years and at some point someone approached me and asked if they could help out to get the ramp free for others. It only took one time to realize I don't wanna be that guy and pride myself on my quick turn times now. Earlier this season I was taking out in a tight, swift water ramp. We promptly got our two boats out of the water and out of the way of the ramp. While de-rigging a few bitter guys were taking out and one made a scene about us being in 'everyones'(just us and them) way. He was walking on our gear and was a total knob. You could have parked 3 Mack trucks on either side of us and we were totally clear of the ramp and loading area. At the end of the day, we are all out there to enjoy the river. Be efficient and be aware, but you don't have to be a jackass to make a point.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

daledevon said:


> And you think they are the jerks? You are sure teaching them a lesson on thinking they are special.


Yep holding up 6 boat ramps and parking in a the access for 4 of them for over an hour is a jerk move. Just dealing with it and taking out doesn't teach them anything and it's not meant to. If I bump your shit or stumble over your shit while clearing my small portion of the ramp so the next group can take out I'm not going to feel bad I don't think it makes me a jerk.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

joelduder said:


> I see both sides of this. I agree that nobody wants to kill time waiting on someone at the takeout. I have only been rafting a few years and at some point someone approached me and asked if they could help out to get the ramp free for others. It only took one time to realize I don't wanna be that guy and pride myself on my quick turn times now. Earlier this season I was taking out in a tight, swift water ramp. We promptly got our two boats out of the water and out of the way of the ramp.


I find it's easier to help the gaper to move their boat out of someone else's way instead of out of my own way. That way you appear (and are) selfless instead of looking like the jerk trying to get your boat in or out.

"Hey, can I give you a hand with your raft to get it out of the way of those guys backing down?"

The vast majority are just clueless, but willing to learn.



The commercial outfits that do it? They should know better and are beyond help. Six boats across the bottom of a busy 2-wide ramp and they derig while other people are waiting with their own trailers. Then park their bus in the middle of the ramp. ROW, you suck.


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

glenn said:


> Yep holding up 6 boat ramps and parking in a the access for 4 of them for over an hour is a jerk move. Just dealing with it and taking out doesn't teach them anything and it's not meant to. If I bump your shit or stumble over your shit while clearing my small portion of the ramp so the next group can take out I'm not going to feel bad I don't think it makes me a jerk.


You refer to scratching their car. The way you put it, it sounds intentional. You don't think tempers will flare? You can try to say they started it, but in my book you would have been the one that escalated it. And yes adopted the jerkdom from them. Why don't you just help them deflate their raft by sticking it with a knife while you're at it?


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

daledevon said:


> ....................Why don't you just help them deflate their raft by sticking it with a knife while you're at it?


......Schutzie nods with approval and can hardly wait to watch the show..................


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

Schutzie said:


> ......Schutzie nods with approval and can hardly wait to watch the show..................


It would probably be entertaining, as long as you are just a spectator.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

daledevon said:


> You refer to scratching their car. The way you put it, it sounds intentional. You don't think tempers will flare? You can try to say they started it, but in my book you would have been the one that escalated it. And yes adopted the jerkdom from them. Why don't you just help them deflate their raft by sticking it with a knife while you're at it?


This exact scenario happened this last week. You can infer all you want from my choice words but my actions were not malevolent. Nothing escalated. No children were harmed. No rattlers killed. No bears electrocuted. Do a smile it's more fun that way.


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

It's hard to put the right ibnflection on forum posts. I wholeheartedly agree that slow loaders are frustrating. I'm just thinking that when you do get mad, it doesn't make the slow goers any faster. They probably didn't even know you were mad, so it only affected you, and put you in a lousy mood. Someone on that ramp might have a 44 carbine or such. Like it was said by someone else this stuff is really preaching to the choir.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

daledevon said:


> Someone on that ramp might have a 44 carbine or such.


Good lord, I hope so. Rifles are so unwieldy.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

even carbines are too big, that is why i carry my 45 on the river!

i cannot believe (actually i can) that some on here can honestly tell others just to "chill out" while your time is being wasted by some douche bag that has to park his truck in the loading area. it is a LOADING area, not a picnic spot. get your whiny crying kids off the ramp, de-rig your boat after you clear the ramp.

i mentioned to the commercial guy that he was parked in a bad spot, i did it nicely. at the same time the other private guy was backing his truck and trailer over the curb thanks to the commercial jerk. the commercial guy did not give a shit who he was inconveniencing, he just kept doing what he was doing.

at the other end of the run, at shoshone, Whitewater had four or five boats lined up with their people and gear all over the ramp for at least 10 minutes probably more. giving their prelaunch talk. how about doing that BEFORE you get to the ramp! i was at the far end as out of the way as i could get while i rigged my boat. one of the commercial customers actually asked a private boater that was already in the water "what run are you guys doing?" the private boater said "the river only goes one way!"

i have plenty of patience when it comes to people that are doing it right, i will help if they look like they need it. but the jerk offs that have no clue that there are other people in the world need to get the fuck out of the way and learn why. walking over their shit, pushing it out of the way, or a pleasant WTF are all acceptable to me.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Commercials can definitely have an entitlement mentality at the ramp- I've encountered it frequently. In most cases it's just not worth it to take the bull by the horns. Showing some patience is generally a lot less stressful and helps to preserve the good time on the river you had in mind when the day began. On the private side of things, I've generally found other privates to be extremely helpful- and I always try to be proactive in helping out fellow boaters. 5 minutes of your time can go a long way- doesn't even require using any ammo

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

2 rivers has pissed me off, I just go another 3 miles run the wave park and south canyon rapid take out at south canyon, or go for the full run and go to new castle or tibbets take out. The only time I have used 2 rivers is to drop people off or to put the boat in, in the morning hours


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

MT4Runner said:


> Good lord, I hope so. Rifles are so unwieldy.


Just a little trivia, a 44 carbine is a rifle.


----------



## dweiss (Sep 17, 2013)

maybe some people should show up a day or two before their river trip and DEMAND park rangers to shut down river while their royal asses enjoy the river as the commoners politely stay ashore, just make sure to wear your toilet seat crown,. so we can all drop our pants to salute you as you pass by. Deliberately scratch my car and I got bait for fishin


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Just a little trivia, a 44 carbine is a rifle.


Just a little more trivia: in firearm parlance, a carbine is typically a shorter-barreled shoulder-fired weapon.
Both have rifled barrels, so yes, technically a "rifle", and a long arm as opposed to a handgun.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Just a little trivia, a 44 carbine is a rifle.



a carbine is NOT a rifle. a rifle is NOT a carbine.

as stated above, a carbine has a shorter barrel than a rifle. 

a winchester 94 carbine has a 16" or shorter barrel, a short rifle was a 20" barrel and a rifle was 24" barrel or longer

an m-4 carbine is an m-16 with a few modifications, one being a 16" barrel rather than a 20"


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

spencerhenry said:


> a carbine is NOT a rifle. a rifle is NOT a carbine.
> 
> as stated above, a carbine has a shorter barrel than a rifle.
> 
> ...


There the same damn thing with different barrel lengths, the actions are exactly the same. You're really splitting hairs saying one isn't the other, its really just frame of reference...carbines are smaller more compact and typically less accurate, but easier to carry. Its a complete unimportant distinction in the context of this thread... Sorry I added to the rediculousness.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Can we debate clips vs magazines next?!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

It occurs to me that Americans in particular instantly change personalities when they get behind the wheel of a car, or on a raft. When we're pedestrians we can be pleasant, forgiving, caring human beings willing to jump quickly to help our fellows. Then we get behind the wheel or on the raft and our attitude changes. Not always, and not everyone, but enough to take note. Consider the new attitude some folks exhibit.

I am the king of the road (river). I am the best, most experienced, qualified driver (rafter). All other drivers (rafters) are not as qualified as I am. My car (rig) is superior to all others. I demand that all others stay out of my way. Do not get in front of me and slow me down,else you discover me RIGHT ON YOUR ASS. Do not try to merge in front of me, I will block you and drive you into the ditch (bank). If you interfere with my course or speed I will rightfully run you right into the ditch (bank). As I do this I will give detailed descriptions of your heritage, your spouse, and your squalid spawn; do not dare to respond to my words, else you suffer my unleashed wrath.

Do not take my parking spot (ramp spot). If you see me coming, and you are in the spot (or ramp) I want, you will need to move promptly and with humility, for I am GOD. You will be viewed with less scorn by me if you bow and lower your eyes in my presence.

Laws are for mere mortals and do not apply to me; should you dare to question my behavior or actions you will suffer the consequences.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

#rafters #meow


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Osseous said:


> Can we debate clips vs magazines next?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


 Okay. I like to read a magazine while getting my hair clipped.

Now every thing has been debated, discussed and the subject deserves a decent burial.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Osseous said:


> Can we debate clips vs magazines next?!


 Clips are for people who don't use oarlocks.

Magazines are archaic forms of communication using glossy paper and information outdated by a matter of months.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

MT4Runner said:


> Magazines are archaic forms of communication using glossy paper and information outdated by a matter of months.


When you're sitting on the groover they offer as timely information as you will ever need. Also they offer excellent emergency TP.


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

Or the guy fly fishing at the Look AT me PARK IN Buena, (this looks like a good spot.)


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

wookie said:


> Or the guy fly fishing at the Look AT me PARK IN Buena, (this looks like a good spot.)


 We're going to miss you on the ramp in a week, there's always next year.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 7, 2008)

Add my experience at Two Rivers to the catalogue of outrageous behavior at the ramp: The ramp was clear as I pulled in stern first with my downriver kayak. The next thing I know, I was getting run over by a fishing outfitter's trailer as he hurriedly backed down the ramp. It was a very close call. I yelled, but the driver didn't hear me at first. Fortunately, he stopped just short of damaging me and my boat. He made no apology and did not ask if I was OK. Needless to say, I have been extremely cautious at ramps ever since. Kayakers beware - you are small and almost invisible to these trailer jockeys.


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

Are 'slip-and-slides' allowed on boat ramps? While running my bike shuttle for the Durango run last weekend, I witnessed a family having a picnic with fully deployed slip-and-slide on a boat ramp down by 4Corners. :?


----------



## Ranco (Jun 18, 2010)

jwolters4 said:


> Are 'slip-and-slides' allowed on boat ramps? While running my bike shuttle for the Durango run last weekend, I witnessed a family having a picnic with fully deployed slip-and-slide on a boat ramp down by 4Corners. :?


probably ok, but many local ordinances require the installation of traction control devices.


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

jwolters4 said:


> Are 'slip-and-slides' allowed on boat ramps? While running my bike shuttle for the Durango run last weekend, I witnessed a family having a picnic with fully deployed slip-and-slide on a boat ramp down by 4Corners. :?


Were they wearing pfd's?


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

chiapet74 said:


> Were they wearing pfd's?




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## RK (Jun 8, 2012)

Osseous said:


> Commercials can definitely have an entitlement mentality at the ramp- I've encountered it frequently. In most cases it's just not worth it to take the bull by the horns. Showing some patience is generally a lot less stressful and helps to preserve the good time on the river you had in mind when the day began. On the private side of things, I've generally found other privates to be extremely helpful- and I always try to be proactive in helping out fellow boaters. 5 minutes of your time can go a long way- doesn't even require using any ammo
> 
> yes! people need to relax a bit, I had a fishing guide who pulled up just after me in a two lane take out only to tell me I was taking too long when he had the entire other lane to do his business then hung around in the lot talking about the fish he caught some other time to his "clients", it was a weekday with nobody on the river. incidentally I found out his name and affiliation and screwed all of them every chance I could in any arena, I am UPS clerk. My friend wanted to kick his ass but I talked him out of it.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

RK said:


> yes! people need to relax a bit,...





RK said:


> incidentally I found out his name and affiliation and screwed all of them every chance I could in any arena, I am UPS clerk. My friend wanted to kick his ass but I talked him out of it.


I don't know if this counts as irony or hypocrisy... Really you found out their names and are actively "screwing" them because the lipped off at the ramp?

Take you own advice my man!


----------



## RK (Jun 8, 2012)

elkhaven said:


> I don't know if this counts as irony or hypocrisy... Really you found out their names and are actively "screwing" them because the lipped off at the ramp?
> 
> Take you own advice my man!


You are not anonymous at the ramp, if you escalate the situation and you are a commercial you might want to think about your companies reputation and the communities reaction to your vigorous actions. Some people remember this when making SMALL decisions "screwing them".


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

RK said:


> Osseous said:
> 
> 
> > Commercials can definitely have an entitlement mentality at the ramp- I've encountered it frequently. In most cases it's just not worth it to take the bull by the horns. Showing some patience is generally a lot less stressful and helps to preserve the good time on the river you had in mind when the day began. On the private side of things, I've generally found other privates to be extremely helpful- and I always try to be proactive in helping out fellow boaters. 5 minutes of your time can go a long way- doesn't even require using any ammo
> ...


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I understand the accountability discussions, but your post left a lot to the imagination...UPS clerk, ass kicking, etc.

I once had a truck with "how's my driving" placard on it throw a beer can out the window right in front of me. I couldn't help but call and boy was his boss pissed! That brings another point, one bad apple does not mean the whole bunch is spoiled...


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Paul7 said:


> RK said:
> 
> 
> > What's being a UPS clerk got to do with this? Is that supposed to be intimating? I hope you are not suggesting that you are "screwing" them while your at work.
> ...


----------



## RK (Jun 8, 2012)

yea definitely not suggesting that, but a business moves now and then and an address is old now and then it things might not make it there. Some guide companies have poor reputations for a reason. Ramp etiquette might be one of them. My friend told him to f himself and he has seen a few ramp "situations" before, do you think he would have reacted in this manner unprovoked especially when there were hardly any boats on the river this day?
Might be such a thing as Ramp Karma.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

ramp Karma... like at the takeout maybe he forget to set his e-brake and rolled her into the river... One can only hope!

Kinda sounds like you might be suggesting a misplaced package or two... how bout delivery Karma?


----------



## dfresh (May 19, 2010)

"need to relax a bit" 

Aren't you contradicting yourself a little by saying "screwed all of them every chance I could in any arena, I am UPS clerk".

Then you say "if you escalate the situation and you are a commercial you might want to think about your companies reputation and the communities reaction to your vigorous actions".

And then go on to say " but a business moves now and then and an address is old now and then it things might not make it there"

Your a dumbass, contradicting yourself every other sentence you type! Why are you on this site, there is no way you could navigate down a river with a tube and arm floaties in ankle deep water. 

Stop replying to this thread PLEASE! Or any other for that matter.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Truly ....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mischief (May 5, 2009)

How do you explain common sense?


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

This gave me a shocking chuckle....the other day at Grizzly I rigged my boat, then backed it down into the water, tide to tree and drove up the ramp only to find a rafting company had blocked me in on the ramp. There was a boat on the other side waiting to back down. Not used to see commercials do this...normally its the privates. I gave a little honk, smile and wave and asked if I could sneak threw the custies and the chic guide acted like a freak of attitude. I said, it shocking to see commercials doing this....her excuse was the river ranger made her block the ramp. Ha ha...I just quite right there.....this chic didnt have a clue, was gonna catch a clue or even knew what a clue was...and shes guiding? Scarey! Somedays ya just have to scracth your head, chucle and move on


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

Mr. UPS clerk sent me a PM asking me to "kill this thread", so i went to read the last 2 pages. It seems Mr. UPS clerk takes it upon himself to misdirect packages while at his workplace. Wow, maybe his company might like to know that he wastes their time, money, and reputation (not that ups has a good reputation). Sounds like a big talker, that likes to trash talk people. I wonder if he is one of the UPS people that destroyed a package that was sent to me a month ago? package was labeled fragile and it was virtually destroyed. Sounds like his M.O. Maybe I was the fishing guide he was trashing?

notcoolenough, do you work at the ups facility in glenwood?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

All I know is that the UPS drivers headed from Marand Rd (Thunder River Market / Spring Valley Rd) up to Basalt and Aspen have an entitled attitude. They drive in the left lane all day (We have the STUPID left lane HOV up valley from 6-9am and down 3-6pm). I have seen numerous instances that make me question their sanity. The Aspen guys seem to TRY to deliver things to the wrong address. Make me wonder about UPS? My local guy is pretty cool though.

And fishing guides are paid to be arrogant, that is their job. As for the commercial rafting companies, they make mistakes. I just try to relax, take my place in line and get the truck down, boat on and up the ramp as fast as I can.


----------



## STD* (May 25, 2009)

SummitSurfer said:


> This gave me a shocking chuckle....the other day at Grizzly I rigged my boat, then backed it down into the water, tide to tree and drove up the ramp only to find a rafting company had blocked me in on the ramp. There was a boat on the other side waiting to back down. Not used to see commercials do this...normally its the privates. I gave a little honk, smile and wave and asked if I could sneak threw the custies and the chic guide acted like a freak of attitude. I said, it shocking to see commercials doing this....her excuse was the river ranger made her block the ramp. Ha ha...I just quite right there.....this chic didnt have a clue, was gonna catch a clue or even knew what a clue was...and shes guiding? Scarey! Somedays ya just have to scracth your head, chucle and move on


Nice work on rigging your boat ahead of time before backing down the ramp. I wish more people would understand this concept.

Anytime I see someone use a ramp in a quick and efficient manner I always try to be vocal and thank them for "being so quick on the ramp so there is room for other people" hoping the nearby people will be listening. The 'Lead by example ' method only works if people are actually paying attention. I do my best to make sure people can actually witness how it should be done. Always with a smile  and even a bit of light conversation just to keep it lighthearted and non-confrontational. I expect to encounter it on day trips, but am amazed to see it fairly often on the permitted trips.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Really? Why call out ups? They don't cause issues on a boat ramp. And btw, EVERYBODY on Hwy 82 has an entitled attitude. At least ups guys are working and I'm fine with them in the high volume lane. Then after dealing with that BS, they probably get to hear about it that their delivery is late. They know how to drive and don't text or otherwise multitask while they do. At least not around here they don't, Our local ups guys and gals are great. 

Any employer can end up with a bad apple employee like the guy who fessed up in this thread, but my experience is those problems are usually solved in due time.

As for the topic of the thread, it's not that hard to back a trailer, get a boat in the water, and drive off the ramp in under 2 minutes. Ya, it takes me 5 minutes at the take out, but I'm fighting a little more gravity. I row a 14' raft and I often deal with it by my self. I offer help and I ask for help, and I do my part to keep the ramp clear. 

The commercial outfitter I worked for at two rivers park was always respectful and cooperative at the ramp. If some rare private hack deserved to be boxed in, then so be it, but it wasn't really that hard to simply communicate. We always helped the privates because that really helped keep a ramp clear. If you want someone out of there, help them get out of there! 

If you have an issue with the behavior of a commercial trip, call them out by name. We always heard about negative feedback like that, and that made it a lot less common.

My only bad ramp experiences have been on upper C, and I'm not sure why the demographic up there is like that. But when someone says "I just back up over their shit and they get out of the way", and they wonder why boat ramps are a shit show, they just need to look in the mirror for that answer. I won't even bother with that scene anymore. 

Bottom line: Just pretend there are other people in the world, and realize that what you project is what will be projected back at ya, and probably magnified a little. It's just not that difficult.


----------

